# Add photos to shaed album



## Krusty (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello, I just came back from a trip and I wonder : Before the august update, I would set my star and flag filters and it automatically shared the photos I wanted (flagged and >= 2 stars) as I added them to the album.
 I usually upload my photos every evening when I travel. How do I add photos to a shared album since this update ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Krusty. I've just been filtering the flagged/starred photos after I do a bunch of rating, and then selecting all of the visible photos and going to copy to... the shared album. Any that are already there are ignored, so it just adds any new ones.


----------



## Krusty (Aug 20, 2019)

Where can I find the copy to... the shared album ? I am on desktop.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 21, 2019)

One way: "Select all the images after the filter is applied, right-click on the selected images, and select 'Share and invite'."

From Display filters - flag and star ratings - removed from Shared Albums.


----------



## Krusty (Aug 21, 2019)

What I want to achieve is add photos to an already existing shared album.
The method in the post above is to create a new album. I am trying to find the "Copy to... shared album" Victoria talks about above.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2019)

Krusty said:


> What I want to achieve is add photos to an already existing shared album.
> The method in the post above is to create a new album. I am trying to find the "Copy to... shared album" Victoria talks about above.


Select the images, right-click on the shared album, click on "Add xx Photos to Album....".


----------



## Krusty (Aug 21, 2019)

Does it mean that I will have to create 2 albums  for each trip : 1 where I put all the photos and another one where I put the photos I want to share ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2019)

You can create "ad-hoc" shares from any selection of images, whether they are in another shared album or not....but the ability to restrict an existing share by ratings/flags has recently been removed, pending some upcoming changes. So if you want to put all your trip images into a dedicated album, but only share some of them, then yes that would effectively mean creating 2 albums. I tend to only create an album to include the images to be shared....if I don't want to share them I don't bother putting them into an album.


----------



## Krusty (Aug 22, 2019)

I think removing features is worst thing that a company like Adobe can do. Why didn't they do all the changes at once. Now we have to wait 2 to 3 months for the new feature.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 22, 2019)

Krusty said:


> Does it mean that I will have to create 2 albums  for each trip : 1 where I put all the photos and another one where I put the photos I want to share ?


I call it "Slice and dice".  Each "album" is a different view of all of the images in your inventory.  It matters not what bucket you put an image in or what you call that bucket.


----------



## Krusty (Feb 29, 2020)

6 month ago Adobe removed the ability to restrict an existing share by ratings/flags "due to some upcoming changes". That must be a very big change.
I still have to create 2 albums for each of my trip. 

Where are the upcoming changes Adobe ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 1, 2020)

Krusty said:


> Where are the upcoming changes Adobe ?


Adobe's not generally reading here, but they were low level changes on which to build future functionality, so yes, big changes.


----------

